# Welk Resorts Platinum Points Owners Meeting



## ajlm33 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just returned from the first annual owners meeting for the Welk Platinum Points Owners held today in Escondido. Anyone interested in the details or have questions, please send me a PM. If I have several requests, I will add the replies to this thread.

Lee


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Welk Resort Platimum Program*

We are owners of a fixed week at LWR and attended a presentation on Monday to convert to the points program.  The cost to convert and add 60,000 points to get to 300,000 points is approximately $11,000 including the $4,000 to convert to points.

Is this a good program?  It sounds like it would give us more flexibility but only 28% of fixed week owners and 25% of Villas on the Green owners have switched at this time according to owner services.

What are the advantages and what are the potential downsides to making the switch to points?

We have until Monday to finalize our decision.  We would appreciate any insights you can provide.

Mike


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Lawrence Welk Platinum Program- Owners Meeting*

Hi ajlm33:

Did you have any other insights from what you heard at the owner's meeting that may help us in our decision to move forward with switching to the points program?   Thanks.

Mike


----------



## ajlm33 (Jul 14, 2008)

mjm1 said:


> Hi ajlm33:
> 
> Did you have any other insights from what you heard at the owner's meeting that may help us in our decision to move forward with switching to the points program?   Thanks.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,

The main news items from the meeting was the progress on the additional units in Branson, Escondido and the move to add Cabo to the family of locations in the very near future and that all these Welk resorts would be accessable to point owners.

Good Luck!
Lee


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Lee.

We decided to cancel our purchase of the points system.  At the end of the day, we love the resort, but didn't think the cost to change was worth it for us.  We may reconsider at another time.

Mike


----------

